# dog illness in ohio



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

not sure if anyone posted this before 

Deadly dog disease hits Ohio | KSN TV


Health Scare: Dogs Infected with Mysterious Disease | FOX8.com
disease/


today my Dog training school posted this on their facebook



> URGENT UPDATE, DEADLY Dog VIRUS IN OHIO
> Please share this notice!
> 
> Dr Forshey, the Ohio state veterinarian, confirmed that they are working on identifying the cause of death in several dogs. They suspect that it is a virus, possible Circo virus. This virus has not been found in dogs before. (It is commonly found commonly in pigs.)
> ...


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting , shared . Wow , scary :/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A guy I train with had an episode of this with a young Mali outside of Pittsburgh....very very scary....she recovered, but it was BAD


Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw this on fb....scary indeed!! Especially with all the upcoming trials~exposure/the virus will probably spread out.
https://www.facebook.com/VillageAnimalClinicLLC/posts/537248619657368


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

There was a dog day care here in Cincinnati where a bunch of dogs got sick and I think a few died from an unkown illness. I read about it a week or two ago. I wonder if it is the same issue. 

State Officials Watching Dog Death Cases - Local 12 WKRC-TV Cincinnati - Top Stories


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Okin said:


> There was a dog day care here in Cincinnati where a bunch of dogs got sick and I think a few died from an unkown illness. I read about it a week or two ago. I wonder if it is the same issue.
> 
> State Officials Watching Dog Death Cases - Local 12 WKRC-TV Cincinnati - Top Stories


yeah its the same story .then a week later it was reported in this area


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yikes...especially being in Ohio. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting Triad GSD. Being in NE Ohio I appreciate the heads up. My three are in their yard most of the time w/ walks in the woods . Is the virus passed like Parvo through contact w/ the diaherra?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i think they thought it was hemorrhagic gastroenteritis (HGE) but they Ruled that out .


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

heres some symptoms to look out for

Symptoms of the mysterious illness that has afflicted some area dogs can develop very rapidly, and dogs of any age are at risk. Contact your veterinarian if you notice the following in your pet:
• Vomiting, possibly with blood
• Bloody or slimy stool.
• Profound depression.
• Weakness.
• Elevated heart rate.
The dog might become feverish and later develop sloughing of skin from damaged blood vessels.
another article said this virus hit california before


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr. Dodd's is keeping a close eye on this.

Still no definitive answers for dog-killing illness; theory points to new virus - News - Ohio


----------



## RugerRoni (Aug 2, 2013)

I remember a few weeks back on the local news a story about a "mystery illness" that was affecting dogs (I live in Indiana). I can't recall if they mentioned the name of it; perhaps it's the same as described here?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Circovirus: Why This Fatal Dog Virus Should Be Taken Seriously | Dogs Naturally Magazine I hope the link works


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I live in Northeast Ohio and last Friday my VERY healthy Siberian Husky, Neo (just turned 9 years old) Became very ill. A couple hours after I had taken him for a walk he collapsed on the ground unable to even lift his head. he was also wheezing and coughing which he has never done and refused to eat or drink. I contacted my vet thinking he ate something he shouldn't have or was just experiencing a cold or something. I actually had to carry him from the house to the car and from the car into the Vet's office. 

At the Vet's office a blood test was performed to check his cell counts and the results were not good. My Vet then ordered a chest X-ray to be done. The results of the X-ray were also not good. The Vet explained that Neo's lungs were almost completely deteriorated and there was nothing she could do. My Vet had no explanation as to how Neo could have been fine one minute and on the brink of death the next. I ultimately had to put him down the next morning.

I don't know whats going on in Ohio but it frightens me. I have other dogs including a GSD and a terrier that was rescued from a shelter. Be very careful where you take your pups and thanks for thread. God Bless


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

mbussinger I am so sorry for your loss of your precious boy. Thank you for posting about his illness. I think mine will not be going to the park for any walks or our arborateum for awhile.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mbussinger, thank you for sharing with us what happened to your boy. This is terrifying. I am always out and about with Russ.

I am so sorry for the loss of your boy


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

kiya said:


> Circovirus: Why This Fatal Dog Virus Should Be Taken Seriously | Dogs Naturally Magazine I hope the link works


THAT article is interesting. The connection between animal cells and vaccines.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

The more I learn the sicker I feel. I just got a postcard from my vets office that Lakota 3-1/2 is due for shots I DON'T THINK so, she is done except for rabies. I am glad my dogs are not exposed to a lot of other dogs.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

just found a new update on the vius



> OHIO VIRUS REPORT... Ok guys 4 dogs here not an epidemic....
> By Marc Lallanilla, Assistant Editor 3 hours ago
> 
> Veterinarians, health officials and dog owners are alarmed by the mysterious recent deaths of four dogs in Ohio. Some experts suspect the dogs may have died a few days after exposure to a virus that's normally found in pigs.
> ...


----------

